# Filter choice for 30Gal Hex



## Twospot (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all. I am new to the forum. I have available to me a 30 Gallon Hex tank. Before I take it I have to see how much love needs to be put into it to make it clean. What I am not sure of is the best filter for a hex tank. I had a hex tank years ago and used a Rena canister filter but it never really fit right. An suggestions would be most appreciated!!! Thanks!

-Eddie


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

HOB filters are fairly compact and will fit on the sides you have on the hex and you can also use two smaller ones on two sides and have great filtration.. You could get an external canister filter, you'll just have to figure out the plumbing. Other than that, the internal filters would work well if you got two.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd look into the Eheim Classic series if you like canisters.


----------



## Twospot (Feb 19, 2011)

phys said:


> HOB filters are fairly compact and will fit on the sides you have on the hex and you can also use two smaller ones on two sides and have great filtration.. You could get an external canister filter, you'll just have to figure out the plumbing. Other than that, the internal filters would work well if you got two.


Can you recommend a good brand of HOB?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have an Aquaclear 50, 70, and 110 that is just sitting collecting dust if you're interested in that brand.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I do hear aqua clear are good. I have some "tetra whispers" that work well but arent the most quiet but arent too loud to cause a disturbance. I also have a "fusion power 3" filter loaded with live rock and plants on my salt water and i cannot hear a single thing from it. If i had heard of the fusion before i bought the tetras, i'd be using those on my 55 gal planted. It seems to have a better filtration method than the tetras also (when you dont modify it). It is fairly slim (protrusion from the tank) and isnt very wide and really easy to get the media out. It also has a flow adjuster and an extendable pickup so you can choose how deep you'd like it to suck the water. I've heard some un-good things about bio-wheel HOB's so maybe look at reviews of those before you head that direction. 
For your 30 gallon, you could use two 20-30 gallon HOB's or a single higher. I would reccomend a higher gph than the minimum, it makes life a bit cleaner.


----------



## retiredsemi (Feb 8, 2011)

Twospot said:


> Hi all. I am new to the forum. I have available to me a 30 Gallon Hex tank. Before I take it I have to see how much love needs to be put into it to make it clean. What I am not sure of is the best filter for a hex tank. I had a hex tank years ago and used a Rena canister filter but it never really fit right. An suggestions would be most appreciated!!! Thanks!
> 
> -Eddie


eddie there are some good in tank filters on the market now that might do the trick for you in your hex tank.. and welcome to the forum*old dude


----------

